# buck down!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Here is a pic of him. The story is in the bow hunting forum...


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Solid Buck!! Well done sir. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice deer on a fine buck


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice deer!


----------

